# How to install Pidgin?



## plemo (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi,I'am a benginner of FreeBSD,i don't know how to install Pidgin in this operate system.How to install?


----------



## gilinko (Dec 5, 2008)

You can find pidgin in the ports collection (net-im/pidgin). Take a read-through of the handbook first, and then move into the pidgin directory and run a "make install clean".


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2008)

Either install from packages with *pkg_add -r pidgin* or from a port *cd /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin && make install clean*.


----------



## plemo (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------

